

Ask HN:  Where is a template for corp docs used to form LLC - apollo5

I am starting a company with a colleague and would like to make sure I have my points covered.<p>An attorney is in order, for sure.  But I would like to review a sample doc or even an outline of the points that need to be covered.<p>Does anyone has a resource for this?<p>Many thanks!<p>AD
======
andymoe
What you are probably looking for is an Operating Agreement.

Ask google to show you: "operating agreement llc California"

I don't have anything to share unfortunately.

EDIT: Also think carefully if an LLC in the correct type of entity vs
corporation. Investors generally prefer an corp vs and LLC and you will likely
need to change the type if you raise money but it's not that large a deal I'm
told.

------
apollo5
We are based in California.

